# new harnesses have arrived!!



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

have tried to look for the thread about harnesses that nina cole started the other week( i think, lol). just to update that mine have arrived from the usa,and they are fab. took the boys out earlier and they soon realised that they were not going to be able to pull like they did in their old harnesses. i know people will say that if we had trained them properly they shouldn't have been pulling anyhow, but they did pull, its in their blood!!! lol, any hoo, anyone who is having trouble with their dog pulling, i would recommend these harnesses, the only draw back is you can only get them in the usa or ireland, but they post all over the world.( soft touch concepts)


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

sleeptalker said:


> have tried to look for the thread about harnesses that nina cole started the other week( i think, lol). just to update that mine have arrived from the usa,and they are fab. took the boys out earlier and they soon realised that they were not going to be able to pull like they did in their old harnesses. i know people will say that if we had trained them properly they shouldn't have been pulling anyhow, but they did pull, its in their blood!!! lol, any hoo, anyone who is having trouble with their dog pulling, i would recommend these harnesses, the only draw back is you can only get them in the usa or ireland, but they post all over the world.( soft touch concepts)


what are they? think we have almost just got the pulling sorted but im interested anyway lol im a bugger for gadgets


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

i would be interested in what they are as well please, my dogs pull like mad and i cant stop them.


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> what are they? think we have almost just got the pulling sorted but im interested anyway lol im a bugger for gadgets


Hi,

I would actually recommend the Premier Easy Walk Harness, like the Softouch Sense-ation Harness the leash attachment sits on the chest at the front.

These type of harnesses are very good at helping handlers to work with their dogs and to communicate via touch. Touch is very important to dogs as a way of communication, indeed the senses of touch and taste are the only senses present directly after birth.

I used the Premier Easy Walk Harness from an early age when training Harley, I coupled it with a collar for safety, but also because once trained I progressed to just using a collar & leash.

I will point out that most harnesses will rub behind the front legs, but this is easily solved by rubbing Shea butter (or similar) on to the harness where it rubs while watching TV, to soften it up 

One last point, a harness should be used as a training aid to teach a dog to walk on a loose leash, it is best not used as a quick fix to restrain a dog, as this teaches the dog nothing 

The idea is to use a harness as a communication tool to teach your dog, then progress to a collar and leash. This is why it's a good idea to always couple a harness with a collar.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

the harness does have its ring at the front of the chest so if the dog pulls it will make him turn to you rather than just being pulled back. i could not find ones here that would fit my dogs. and they do not have leg holes as such, it goes around the front of the chest, over the back, and under the belly, so hopefully no rubbing on the legs. collars were difficult for mine as they have thick necks, made even thicker by their fur and small heads so we found that collars would slip off and really made a mark in their fur around their necks. am hoping that they will learn to walk to heel with these harnesses. they also say they are good for nervous dogs, which one of mine is so fingers crossed.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

When Dillon pulls I loop the lead around his chest and back up so it creates a harness type front and that stops him from pulling straightaway so no need for extra bits and bobs just a decent length lead. You could try this on your dogs before spending your pennies to see if it has the same effect.


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm going to have a look at them now, all my collies pull and they have been trained just like the labs and they all walk to heal!


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

mine don't do a lot of lead work, as we get to the field by car as they are too young to walk all that way and then have a walk around it, however we should have made more of an effort i know, but im the only one around in the morn so have to take the two out at one time and with two they pull as one always wants to be in front of the other, and one is nervous, but with these we can control them better and hopefully get to the stage where they will walk to heel regardless of what harness or collar they are wearing. with the custom charge, they worked out at about 45 pounds, so not too dear as far as im concerned.


----------



## nicola b (Dec 11, 2008)

are the soft touch sense-ation harnesses suitable for gsds ? and please could you tell me where to get them . read that they are available in ireland. thanks.


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

hi, think they are suitable for all dogs as they come in all sizes, but i had to order them from america as they don't have them over here and ireland doesn't ship to here, but they did not work out expensive. i have recently had a trainer with my two and he said they were the best harnesses he had seen around.


----------

